# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Zmęczony wzrok, muszę mróżyć oczy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. 
Mam problem. Często w trakcie pracy przed komputerem wzrok mi się męczy. Nie potrafię nazwać tego odczucia. Muszę mrużyć oczy. Muszę wytężyć wzrok, żeby mi się poprawiła ostrość. Monitor mnie razi.

Próbowałem już luteiny, kropli do oczów i okularów. W okularach jest jeszcze gorzej. Byłem rok temu. Wykazali mi wadę 0,5. Okulary nie zakrywały całego pola widoku i po ich zdjęciu widziałem pzez chwilę kreskę. Poszedłem ostatnio ponownie. Wada wzroku się pomniejszyła do 0,25. Wybrałem inne okulary. Również nie przykrywają całego pola widzenia, ale nie było większych. Problem w tym, że robi mi się słabo jak w nich patrzę. Nie mogę się przyzwyczaić.

Co może być przyczyną moich objawów? Badanie u kulisty nic nie wykazało, jednak wiem, że nie jest ok. Czy są jeszcze inne możliwości poprawienia jakości widzenia? Cena nie gra roli.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zapomnialem dodać, że okulista rok temu wspomniał o astygmatyzmie. Okulista był z salonu optycznego. Darmowe badanie przy zakupie okularów. Może powinienem iść normalnie do przychodni? Może tam będę miał zrobione więcej badań?

----------

